# Where can u get Clove Oil to euthanize fish?



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Where can u get Clove Oil to euthanize fish? My LFS does not sell it

Thanks in advance


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

try a drug store--it is used for toothaches
or an herbal/alternative medicine type store where they sell herbal extracts


----------



## scrubjay (Oct 25, 2009)

might also be called "eugenol" at the drug store


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Is this to put the fish down or are you looking to temporarily anesthetize the fish? I don't know how well fish recover from clove oil.

FB


----------



## Fishbulb2 (Sep 23, 2008)

Sorry, I just saw it said euthanize. I use vodka from the freezer. The combination of ice cold and the ethanol just knocks them out instantly and probably numbs them through the process too. Good luck.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

As long as your wife isn't looking the garbage disposal works great


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

I got mine from a health food store. It was listed as Clove Oil. Only one of the employees knew they even had it. It was a very small bottle; 10 ml. The manufacturer is "Bell's."


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

Thanks everybody, here is a great url on the topic of putting down a fish:

http://www.wisegeek.com/what-is-the-most-humane-way-to-euthanize-a-fish.htm


----------



## iCichlid (Sep 21, 2009)

I used this process. It's two steps, the clove oil puts them to sleep and then the vodka seals the deal.

Good luck and sorry you have to go through this...


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

iCichlid said:


> I used this process. It's two steps, the clove oil puts them to sleep and then the vodka seals the deal.
> 
> Good luck and sorry you have to go through this...


Thanks, I'd rather not put down this yellow lab, its not sick, it just happens its probably a male and I don't want it to muck up the next generation with poor quality juveniles. It has a great yellow hue but not enough black on its dorsal fin. It really should have been culled earlier but it is 1.5 inches already, bought at LFS, the supplier of the LFS did not due its duty, no wonder we get so many poor quality fish at some LFS!


----------



## TorontoRaptorsFan (May 20, 2005)

Why not flush it down the toilet?

Or just bury it with the house plants? It will make for some nice fertilizer.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

I don't believe in making living things suffer. They exist as pets for human purposes and they wouldn't exist without human intervention so we are responsible for them and flushing a fish down the toilet would allow it to live until the poisons kill it slowly


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

You can always just bring it back to the store if it is healthy. You probably wouldn't get much credit for a single small lab but even if you gave it to them for nothing I'm sure someone else would buy it.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

good idea, I'll try to give it to someone for free but having noted the deficiency of the lack of black on the dorsal, I'm not so certain someone will take it even for nothing


----------



## jh82 (Oct 26, 2007)

I agree with Rift485, you should try and give it away or donate it back to the lfs before you euthanize it.


----------



## Toby_H (Apr 15, 2005)

When we buy fish at a pet store for a few dollars I don't think we should expect every single fish to be "breeding" quality... nor do I think most people do, therefore I bet most people would happily take it.

Keep in mind in the wild very few, if any at all, fry per brood grow up to spawn themselves. Survival of the fittest takes care of the "imperfections". But in the hobby breeders intervene to keep the bulk of the brood alive and available to you at the fish store. If they culled everything except the 'perfect' specimen we would be paying $100+ per fish...

With that said, I do respect your desire to use only â€˜idealâ€™ specimen for breeding purposes. I think any of us who wish to distribute offspring should do thisâ€¦


----------



## Rift485 (Dec 3, 2004)

The only reason I have culled adult fish before is because they were either very sick and not going to survive, had been beaten up to near death by fellow tankmates, or in one case bc my heater fried a fish and he wasn't going to make it.

Definitely keep only using the best fish for breeding but also keep in mind that you can sell anything if its free


----------



## john73738 (Sep 22, 2009)

I agree with rift... Most will take it off your hands for free, if I wasn't across the country from you I would give it a good home.


----------



## TKC747 (Dec 5, 2008)

ok, I'll try for three months to give it away before I euthanize it, that's when I'm getting my female labs


----------



## myfirstgixxer07 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would take him if you were not that far also


----------



## myfirstgixxer07 (Jun 4, 2009)

I would take him if you were not that far also


----------

